# SQology Steel Valley Regional VII - New Cumberland, WV - July 28-29, 2018



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*What:*
SQology Steel Valley Regional (SVR) VII.

The folks in charge have put up a website with all sorts of info. You can find it here:
https://www.steelvalleyregional.com/

There's also a Facebook page for the event here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/700844773441923/


This event is a two-day event throughout the weekend. Both organizations (IASCA and MECA) are represented here as well as the SQology crew which uses a unique score sheet that I would say fills in gaps from the other two orgs quite well. 

I wasn't there but I'm told the number of competitors last year was roughly 30. I would guess it would be the same or more again this year.




*When:*
Saturday July 28th – Sunday July 29th, 2018




*Where:*
HARV Arena @ Mountaineer Casino in New Cumberland, WV

The cool thing (pun intended) about this event is the fact that it’s indoors. No sitting in the hot sun baking all day. Yea! 





*Additional Info:*
You can read more about last year's event in this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/359482-steel-valley-sqology.html


*Hotel info* – If you go to the link for the event I posted up top and go to the ‘Home’ page you’ll find a bit where it says competitors get a hotel room discount at one of two hotels. For those wondering, I booked the Casino and the discount I got was $50 off/night. So for two nights the total cost was about $322 (tax included). I’m not sure about the Holiday Inn’s rate with discount. 




*Attendees:*
If you plan on attending feel free to post your name and your car here so we can all keep a lookout for each other.

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm planning on it - I was going to go last year, but events conspired against me. I heard it was a great show and a lot of fun. 

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting Erin. This is the premier event in the competition season and located at a nice casino/hotel venue with an easy walk across the parking lot from hotel to venue.

Like you said, lots of judges for meca/iasca/sqology and lots of top cars there. I expect a huge turnout this year.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)

2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)

3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect

4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic 

5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)

2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)

3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect

4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic 

5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek 

6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive )


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> 1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
> 
> 2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
> 
> ...



Oh sweet, John's gonna make the trip too? I want to hear the system you guys put in it. Looked great at the shop!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Oh sweet, John's gonna make the trip too? I want to hear the system you guys put in it. Looked great at the shop!


Yeah, he wants to go more than I do lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Yeah, he wants to go more than I do lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Try to avoid the cops this time around ha ha.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> Try to avoid the cops this time around ha ha.


Oh shush 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

audirsfaux said:


> 1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
> 
> 2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
> 
> ...


7) dobslob - Doug - 2018 Audi Q5- 30 hour drive


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

​


dobslob said:


> 7) dobslob - Doug - 2018 Audi Q5- 30 hour drive


Is there an award for furthest drive because if you you have a serious chance of winning :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

THats definitely a haul!

I’m told some folks from Cali are going to be there as well. More power to you guys. My 10 hours isn’t too bad... I’ve just got a lot of miles on my car so hoping nothing happens before then (or more importantly, during the trip).


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dobslob said:


> 7) dobslob - Doug - 2018 Audi Q5- 30 hour drive


Mother of god

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)

2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)

3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect

4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic

5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek

6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 

7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- 30 Hour drive

8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)


----------



## nightmare1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Leonard day 1998 green neon


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)

2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)

3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)

4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic

5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek

6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 

7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)

8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)

9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 *Green* Neon (sorry....missed the color  )


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)

2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)

3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)

4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic

5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek

6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 

7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)

8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)

9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 

10) SQ Audi - Joe - 2013 White Hyundai Equus - 16 hr drive (tentatively)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
10) SQ Audi - Joe - 2013 White Hyundai Equus - 16 hr drive (tentatively)
11) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> 1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
> 2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
> 3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
> 4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
> ...



Its a 2 day show......3 days if you count Friday when everyone arrives and starts tuning and retuning.....


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
10) SQ Audi - Joe - 2013 White Hyundai Equus - 16 hr drive (tentatively)
11) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
10) SQ Audi - Joe - 2013 White Hyundai Equus - 16 hr drive (tentatively)
11) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
13) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audionutz said:


> 12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours


Will be good to see you, man. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't planning on coming to this event so I could meet up with you and get a chance to listen to the Blazer. 


I haven't forgotten about sending you that hard drive, either. Just gotta find some time.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

audionutz said:


> 12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours



Enjoyed the Blazer at finals Steve. Looking forward to catching up at SVR.

-Steve W


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
10) SQ Audi - Joe - 2013 White Hyundai Equus - 16 hr drive (tentatively)
11) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
13) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
14) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
15) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Wouldn't be a party without Bill & Greggers.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
10) SQ Audi - Joe - 2013 White Hyundai Equus - 16 hr drive (tentatively)
11) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
13) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
14) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
15) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
16) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)

Maybe I'll have a system installed by then :blush:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> - snip -


Man, you better not back out of this one. I'm still upset you didn't make it to the NC meet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Its a 2 day show......3 days if you count Friday when everyone arrives and starts tuning and retuning.....


Was that directed at me? Funnily enough, I can read and so am well aware from Erin's original post (as well as knowing about the event) that it is 2 days. 

I would assume they don't have someone at the door saying "sorry, you can't come in if you are only attending for 1 day" especially as I don't plan on competing.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ErinH said:


> I'm still upset you didn't make it to the NC meet.


Me too


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

ErinH said:


> Will be good to see you, man. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't planning on coming to this event so I could meet up with you and get a chance to listen to the Blazer.
> 
> 
> I haven't forgotten about sending you that hard drive, either. Just gotta find some time.


Roger that Erin! Lookin fwd to some high-efficiency point source seat time 
Also hope the Transit Captain has the Raals installed


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

audionutz said:


> Roger that Erin! Lookin fwd to some high-efficiency point source seat time
> Also hope the Transit Captain has the Raals installed


Working on it.. lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> > Its a 2 day show......3 days if you count Friday when everyone arrives and starts tuning and retuning.....
> ...



Sorry. Not sure why the thought of someone not competing didn't occur to me.
But people who have never been to a 2 day show before ,often did not realize it is 2 days so logistically can't really compete if only coming for a day.....most shows are not multiple days except Finals


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

No worries, I do want to get into competing sometime, but not going to be competing at this particular event.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Is Mic the eternal diplomat or what?

But seriously, you don't want to compete. It just ain't the thing to do.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

OK maybe I am out of line, I really like the g2g aspect but am not a fan of the trophies. I would drive out from AZ if I thought it was just about me learning something. Isn't that what everybody is doing?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

GEM592 said:


> Is Mic the eternal diplomat or what?
> 
> But seriously, you don't want to compete. It just ain't the thing to do.


Actually yes. Yes I am. Thanks for noticing


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

audionutz said:


> Also hope the Transit Captain has the Raals installed



For sure. Assuming the end result in sound is what I was hoping to achieve... 

Also added a little more leg room.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

GEM592 said:


> OK maybe I am out of line, I really like the g2g aspect but am not a fan of the trophies. I would drive out from AZ if I thought it was just about me learning something. Isn't that what everybody is doing?



Do you compete? Or have you? (not implying anything, just curious)
I think some people are either intimidated by the competition aspect or have a preconceived idea about what it is like which can, unfortunately influence their decision to give it a shot. Most of the competitions I have been to foster an environment of fun, sharing, learning and provide a method for receiving constructive feedback for improving our systems. I think they also (by the nature of competition) help to drive us each to do more, work harder and learn more which helps all of us to achieve a better sounding system for our daily enjoyment. 

Basically, they are much like the fun GTG's we enjoy with an additional component added.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Update to my original post.

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
10) SQ Audi - Joe - Flying in most likely...not competing.
11) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
13) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
14) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
15) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
16) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1) ErinH - Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan (Unless something comes up; 10 hour drive)
2) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
3) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
4) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
5) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
6) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
7) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
8) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
9) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
10) SQ Audi - Joe - Flying in most likely...not competing.
11) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
12) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
13) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
14) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
15) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
16) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
17) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I *truly* hate to do this but due to lack of funds I'm going to have to skip this event. Between this and the SQology show in ATL I don't have enough vacation hours/money/hotel points to do both so I'm gonna have to go with the ATL show since it's closer to home and more budget friendly. Hopefully I'll see you all at Finals, though.

Here's the updated list. 

1) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
2) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
3) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
4) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
5) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
6) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
7) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
8) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
9) SQ Audi - Joe - Flying in most likely...not competing.
10) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
11) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
12) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
13) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
14) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
15) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
16) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Let's start a go fund me to get erin to SVR

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Paid my registration today. Woohoo!!!

1) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
2) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
3) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
4) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
5) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
6) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
7) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
8) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
9) SQ Audi - Joe - Flying in most likely...not competing.
10) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
11) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
12) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
13) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
14) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
15) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
16) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably
17) lowcel - Bruce - 2012 Toyota 4Runner


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

this is likely going to be the first event I compete in. Looks like a good one.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

1) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
2) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
3) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
4) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
5) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
6) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
7) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
8) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
9) SQ Audi - Joe - Flying in most likely...not competing.
10) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
11) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
12) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
13) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
14) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
15) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
16) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably
17) lowcel - Bruce - 2012 Toyota 4Runner
18) d34dl1fter - Josh - 2011 Nissan Versa


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Two dudes from up north... sweet! See you folks next weekend.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

ErinH said:


> Two dudes from up north... sweet! See you folks next weekend.




Wrong thread. This is SVR. The one you are too good to come to.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lowcel said:


> Wrong thread. This is SVR. The one you are too good to come to.








grrrr. without me, there is no SVR thread! jerkface! :mean: 


guess I should unsubscribe.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is funny Bruce - I was confused when I first read that post from big E (bikini). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Registered and room booked. Looking forward to this.

Anyone else a little confused about the registration.. the website says to:

"INCLUDE SELECTED CLASSES YOU ENTERED SO WE CAN HAVE THE CORRECT PACKET AND SCORE SHEETS READY FOR YOU WHEN YOU ARRIVE
BE SURE TO INCLUDE NAME, ADDRESS, CITY, STATE, TELEPHONE, AND MEMBER NUMBER. POWER: YES/NO"

But I did not see a place to enter that information when checking out with paypal


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Truthunter said:


> Registered and room booked. Looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I emailed them after I registered with my information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks... just did the same


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> Thanks... just did the same


yeah i thought is was a little weird not to have at least some real info taken , not just add it up and send it ? .


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Erin, hopefully that post was #FAKENEWS and you WILL infact be able to make it ....:worried:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

You can send a follow up email with the info, OR....You can simply add the information in the "Notes" of the paypal transaction when you are paying. Pretty easy.


If there's any confusion, either email Larry Chijner or send him a message on FB to confirm.




Looking forward to the SVR show. I have a lot of work to wrap up but the van should be sounding sweet again by then


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Now that Sqology Atlanta is behind me I am really getting excited about SVR. The countdown has officially begun.

24 days until set up!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

lowcel said:


> Now that Sqology Atlanta is behind me I am really getting excited about SVR. The countdown has officially begun.
> 
> *24 days* until set up!!!







Uh oh... I better get to work!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Uh oh... I better get to work!!!


I've got to make another trip to Alabama prior to the show. I've done that drive so many times the 4Runner should be able to do it without me by now.

22 days to go...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Erin, hopefully that post was #FAKENEWS and you WILL infact be able to make it ....:worried:


Man, I wish. Just not enough $$$ to cover the trip and hotel fees after this recent ATL SQology outing. Gotta save my monies and vacation for finals. Well, Disney, too.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

If I plan on attending Saturday only to just hang out, not compete at all, do I just walk on in?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

naiku said:


> If I plan on attending Saturday only to just hang out, not compete at all, do I just walk on in?




Pretty much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

It is official. I am making a road trip.

1) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
2) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
3) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
4) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
5) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
6) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
7) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
8) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
9) SQ Audi - Joe - Flying in most likely...not competing.
10) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
11) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
12) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
13) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
14) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
15) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
16) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably
17) lowcel - Bruce - 2012 Toyota 4Runner
18) d34dl1fter - Josh - 2011 Nissan Versa
19) SoundQ SVT - Bob - 1998 SVT Contour (9 hours plus stops)


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice! Will be good to see you there Bob.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, Steve. Looking forward to seeing friends and listening to some excellent systems. I have only missed one of the seven SVR events and it was last year when I had a conflict with a local event I helped put together.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

So now that I've confirmed I can attend this event Friday & Saturday I found the Casino hotel is completely booked. The Holiday Inn has rooms left but that's probably an hour walk down the road. Since I've never attended this event, I don't know how this works. Do you leave your car there or are you able to leave for the night & re-park in the morning? Just asking since no hotel would be a deal killer for me.
Yeah I Know way to wait until the last minute...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> So now that I've confirmed I can attend this event Friday & Saturday I found the Casino hotel is completely booked. The Holiday Inn has rooms left but that's probably an hour walk down the road. Since I've never attended this event, I don't know how this works. Do you leave your car there or are you able to leave for the night & re-park in the morning? Just asking since no hotel would be a deal killer for me.
> Yeah I Know way to wait until the last minute...


You can drive to the holiday in.. it is a CAR audio event after all 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> You can drive to the holiday in.. it is a CAR audio event after all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Well shoot, count me in then  Excited to see these vehicles. This event & the DIYMA crew keeps growing. When do most people start showing up for this thing? I'll probably take a half day of work then be there around 3 or 4.

1) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
2) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
3) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
4) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
5) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
6) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
7) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
8) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
9) SQ Audi - Joe - Flying in most likely...not competing.
10) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
11) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
12) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
13) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
14) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
15) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
16) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably
17) lowcel - Bruce - 2012 Toyota 4Runner
18) d34dl1fter - Josh - 2011 Nissan Versa
19) SoundQ SVT - Bob - 1998 SVT Contour (9 hours plus stops)
20) juiceweazel - Greg - blue 2013 Subaru Legacy (2 hours + if I decide to find some WV moonshine)


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this event. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone if possible. This will be my first time attending so I'm not sure how much time we need to stand by our vehicles and how much time there will be to meet everyone and get demos. 

I'm planning on Driving up Thursday and leaving on Monday or Tuesday. I'm bringing the other half with me so we are planning on making a little Summer Vacation out of it.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

juiceweazel said:


> So now that I've confirmed I can attend this event Friday & Saturday I found the Casino hotel is completely booked. The Holiday Inn has rooms left but that's probably an hour walk down the road. Since I've never attended this event, I don't know how this works. Do you leave your car there or are you able to leave for the night & re-park in the morning? Just asking since no hotel would be a deal killer for me.
> Yeah I Know way to wait until the last minute...



You can drive in and out of the convention center as needed throughout the weekend.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

High Resolution Audio said:


> ... so I'm not sure how much time we need to stand by our vehicles and how much time there will be to meet everyone and get demos.


Based on my experience at the HAT SQology shows the past two years you can probably expect to need to be around your car most of the weekend. You'll have a lot of judges cycling in and out of it and you'll probably be giving demos as well. But you will still have plenty of time to demo others' cars and whatnot. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I'm looking forward to this event.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone if possible. This will be my first time attending so I'm not sure how much time we need to stand by our vehicles and how much time there will be to meet everyone and get demos.
> 
> I'm planning on Driving up Thursday and leaving on Monday or Tuesday. I'm bringing the other half with me so we are planning on making a little Summer Vacation out of it.


Last year I was with my vehicle pretty much all of Saturday and quite a bit on Sunday. It seemed like there was always someone in my truck, either a judge or someone demoing. I don't stay in my vehicle while people demo so I still had plenty of time to hang out with friends and listen to other cars.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> You can drive in and out of the convention center as needed throughout the weekend.


Thanks for confirming. Excited to have my ass handed to me at this event :laugh:



lowcel said:


> Last year I was with my vehicle pretty much all of Saturday and quite a bit on Sunday. It seemed like there was always someone in my truck, either a judge or someone demoing. I don't stay in my vehicle while people demo so I still had plenty of time to hang out with friends and listen to other cars.


I'm down for another quick demo of your truck. Curious how the new truck sounds.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

juiceweazel said:


> I'm down for another quick demo of your truck. Curious how the new truck sounds.




Always welcome to take a listen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

1) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
2) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
3) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
4) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
5) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive ) 
6) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
7) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
8) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color 
9) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
10) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
11) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
12) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
13) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
14) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
15) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably
16) lowcel - Bruce - 2012 Toyota 4Runner
17) d34dl1fter - Josh - 2011 Nissan Versa
18) SoundQ SVT - Bob - 1998 SVT Contour (9 hours plus stops)

Cannot make this show. Too much going on with getting ready for KFest. Good luck to all competitors, and to Larry and Keith, I know you guys will be putting on a great show! Have fun!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Even though I am only able to attend for a few hours Saturday, I am looking forward to this and catching up with a few people. Not looking forward to 10+ hours of driving Saturday (there and back) but definitely looking forward to hanging out for a bit.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

naiku said:


> Even though I am only able to attend for a few hours Saturday, I am looking forward to this and catching up with a few people. Not looking forward to 10+ hours of driving Saturday (there and back) but definitely looking forward to hanging out for a bit.


10 hours just to hang for a few hours? There's a dedicated enthusiast


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

juiceweazel said:


> 10 hours just to hang for a few hours? There's a dedicated enthusiast


Thankfully, the 10 hours is both there and back!!! My son is coming with me though, so it ends up being a bit of a road trip together as well.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice, father son hobby. Enjoy the trip & I'll hopefully see ya there.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, he has traveled to 3 or 4 with me now, coupled with hosting a meet here twice a year and he is pretty well indoctrinated at this point!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ian, it will be good to see you again- I'm glad you're making the trip and that your son is excited to come as well! I have some changes to the car for SVR. Be sure to say hello and check it out brother.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, have to make sure I get a demo in the van as I missed one at Jason's meet. Wish I could stay all weekend and compete, but not able to this time.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

cant wait for this weekend , im leaving friday am , very very early see you guys soon !


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm excited to attend this show, reconnect with all of these great folks, and hear some great cars! Given this is my first "BIG" show I'll need some help as I'm pretty clueless (my wife will confirm this ) when it comes to the whole competition thing but I figure if I'm coming I might as well subject my system to some major judging abuse. I can't register on line (too late) so my thought is to show up Friday afternoon, register, and hook up with the DIYMA community. So when is everyone showing up? Any help here is greatly appreciated.

1) Bertholomey - Jason - 2013 Subaru BRZ (7.5 hour drive)
2) Captainobvious - Steve - 2016 Ford Transit Connect (short drive compared to where you typically have to drive)
3) SkizeR - Nick - 2012 Honda Civic
4) John (not a member here) - 2016 Subaru Crosstrek
5) audirsfaux- ian- 2015 audi s4 (11 hour drive )
6) dobslob - Doug 2018 Audi Q5- (30 Hour drive)
7) High Resolution Audio - Gerald -1990 GMC PS6500 Stepvan (13 Hour Drive)
8) Nightmare1 - Leonard - '98 Green Neon (sorry....missed the color
9) naiku - Ian - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - 50/50 at the moment, would have to drive up and back Saturday.
10) audionutz - Steve aka Fazza (AKA Uncle Audio)- 1990 S10 Blazer, 1979 Dodge Aspen - 18 hours
11) Truthunter - Ryan - 2015 Camry
12) ProBillyGun- Bill - Toyota FJ Cruiser
13) Greggers- Greg - Toyota Tundra
14) BigAl205- Alan - 2015 Ford Explorer- (11hr Drive)
15) Dan750iL - Dan - 2017 Ford Explorer (5 Hours) Maybe leaning probably
16) lowcel - Bruce - 2012 Toyota 4Runner
17) d34dl1fter - Josh - 2011 Nissan Versa
18) SoundQ SVT - Bob - 1998 SVT Contour (9 hours plus stops)
19) juiceweazel - Greg - blue 2013 Subaru Legacy (2 hours + if I decide to find some WV moonshine).
20) TheHulk9er - Mike - 2000 BMW 323Ci Convertible (5+/- hours)


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

TheHulk9er said:


> I'm excited to attend this show, reconnect with all of these great folks, and hear some great cars! Given this is my first "BIG" show I'll need some help as I'm pretty clueless (my wife will confirm this ) when it comes to the whole competition thing but I figure if I'm coming I might as well subject my system to some major judging abuse. I can't register on line (too late) so my thought is to show up Friday afternoon, register, and hook up with the DIYMA community. So when is everyone showing up? Any help here is greatly appreciated.


I plan on getting there around 1:00 or 2:00 to setup. I'll have a white 4Runner, feel free to stop by and say hello.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mike- I will be arriving Friday afternoon and I think a good portion of competitors will be coming in sometime friday/evening as well (although some of the more local people will arrive Saturday). When you arrive, try to hook up with Keith Turner or Larry Chijner to get yourself registered up for Meca/Iasca/Money round...whatever you'd like.


Don't be shy to ask for demo's this weekend as there will be some excellent top level vehicles there.




-Steve


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I plan on arriving between 1-2pm on Friday also.
Looking forward to seeing a bunch of you again, meeting some new folks, and hopefully learning something new.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Mike- I will be arriving Friday afternoon and I think a good portion of competitors will be coming in sometime friday/evening as well (although some of the more local people will arrive Saturday). When you arrive, try to hook up with Keith Turner or Larry Chijner to get yourself registered up for Meca/Iasca/Money round...whatever you'd like.
> 
> 
> Don't be shy to ask for demo's this weekend as there will be some excellent top level vehicles there.
> ...


Thanks Steve. I'm hoping to arrive around the 2-3 range so I can register and get the lay of the land. Looking forward to hearing the Transit as I've watched your progress on DIYMA. Thanks for the heads up. See ya soon.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

i should be there around 4 ish , on friday


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Fun show. It was great to see all you guys out there. Congrats Ian on the nice Meca finish. Bill- Awesome Top 30 finish in the FJ! Jason had a great 2nd place in a stacked Modified class and his car had serious width. Bruce took 1st and all I heard was great stuff about his all weekend, but I never got around to hearing it (or many others unfortunately as I was either demoing mine, being judged or being asked to help in other people's cars. Bob- Good to see you again and unfortunately I didn't get to hear the car before the midbass croaked but I could tell it was probably really nice. Hope to get a chance to hear it again at 100% at finals in you can make it. Steve Head's Blazer was awesome- as usual and I had fun hanging out with his crew a bit as well.
Wish I had gotten around to hearing more cars, like Mic, Lori and Ryan as well. 



Fun times.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I hear congratulations are in order for you as well...... 1st place top 30!! Was glad I finally got to demo the van in it's completed state.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

So many awesome cars in one place, I was in heaven. Steve W, congratulations on your amazing wins. It just doesn't get better than that. I really wanted to hear yours but every time I headed your direction your car was either occupied or you were out and about. I'm going to hear it one of these days.

I really need to start demoing more cars but between getting judged and giving demos myself I seem to stay pretty busy at shows.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

naiku said:


> I hear congratulations are in order for you as well...... 1st place top 30!! Was glad I finally got to demo the van in it's completed state.


He also took MECA Best of Show in the 3X!!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

pictures????????/


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> pictures????????/


Possibly tonight or tomorrow depending on when I get home

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm glad everyone seemed to have fun.

It was great meeting some new faces, and getting to catch up with some friends.

If anybody that competed in MECA has questions about the scores I gave them please feel free to send me a message here, or on Facebook, Facebook may be the best way, though.

Best Regards,

Geoff Schneider


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Ge_off_me said:


> I'm glad everyone seemed to have fun.
> 
> It was great meeting some new faces, and getting to catch up with some friends.
> 
> ...


Where is the next event you may be judging?


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

CBS13WRX said:


> Where is the next event you may be judging?


This Saturday at Parts Express.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> pictures????????/




I took some - will try to post tonight - still working. I only have cell phone pics though. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Here’s a few. 



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

This weekend was a blast ! thanks everyone for making it well worth the trip ! 
even having some tuning issues that i was upset about and a very strange rouge iasca score . very fun . i want to thank everybody that always makes me feel welcome as the new kid on the block . there is no way i could have come so far in such a short time without all your help and feedback , (in no particular order) ah la larry , lol 

jason 
ryan
nick
steve w
greggers
bill
mic

you guys are the best and contrats steve for absolutely killing it !! this weekend . 
your van is the NEW standard .


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

lowcel said:


> Here’s a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Bruce in this pic I think you caught me (blue car first row 4th car over ) changing someone else's neon lights errrrrr I mean changing mine  With your remote I will add 

For everyone, what I mean is it seems that any little Chinese credit card remote made for changing neon lights will in fact change just about anyones...I forgot my remote in someone's garage that drives a transit van that won everything but will remain nameless :laugh: and Bruce allowed me to use his remote so I change mine to the blue you see in the other pic and not even 10 seconds later it changes teal and I'm like WTF  so I change it to blue again and 10 seconds later it goes purple so now I'm really confused so I realize I'm changing someone's lights around me and now I'm interested to see the range I get with it so I back away pushing the blue button a bunch of times and again its changing teal then purple then yellow then red when I get about 20 or so feet away it stops only to realize I just changed Bruce's lights....whoops...well at least it was his own remote..LOL 

Had a blast this weekend though it was draining...still feel a bit tired 

Congrats to all the competitors for their showings! 
I'm thankful to be a part of the sq community just a great group of people !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

D34dl1fter said:


> Damn Bruce in this pic I think you caught me (blue car first row 4th car over ) changing someone else's neon lights errrrrr I mean changing mine  With your remote I will add


HA. we settled on teal, right?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are a few that I took - going to try not to duplicate what Bruce posted. 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

As mentioned by others - I had a fantastic time seeing old friends and new ones. What an amazing venue! It was all my buddies told me about from last year. 

I was able to get several demos in, but still missed more than half of the cars I wanted to hear. 

Congrats to the winners, and a special congrats to the NCSQ fellas that did very well at this show. I was privileged to get one of the 1st demos on Friday of Steve’s van, and I was very proud of his efforts and investment of time and sweat equity. Great job Cap’n!

This was my Finals since I won’t be going to Louisville - great way to wrap up the year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

who's vehicle with the esotars and who's audi, any pics of those 2


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> HA. we settled on teal, right?


Which time? Lol 

It was a battle all weekend but a fun one...


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

I will add a HUGE thanks to ALL of the judges as well...there were quite a few judges (meca, iasca, and top 30) combined with so many cars to get done and dealing with all of the competitors takes quite a bit out of a person over 2-3 days! 

*THANK YOU ALL!*


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> who's vehicle with the esotars and who's audi, any pics of those 2


Kevins (Mullings on diyma) esotars, and Ian's audi


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ian’s Audi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

any pics of audi install


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> any pics of audi install


just look up a stock audi interior


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Im not going to copy and paste every link, sorry. Heres the imgur folder link to all the photos i got

https://imgur.com/a/HesumyP


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Absolutely stunning install nick


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Porsche said:


> any pics of audi install


like nick said , not much to see as far as install goes , its a stealth install , but i won my class with a 7 point sweep , so i guess it works ,,


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone have any info on Mercury car audio? Never heard of them, but that's a good looking amp there.


----------



## pennyroyal (Jan 19, 2009)

I attended this event at the suggestion of my installer; and I sure am glad I did. 
Being my first mobile audio competition to attend, I was just there to listen and learn. Everyone I spoke with was extremely passionate about their systems and enthusiastic in showing and discussing their builds. Heck, I even mentioned to SkizeR that I had seen some of the work he had done on a Cayenne on a different forum; next thing I know he's grabbing his laptop and tweaking some settings in the parking lot of my Helix DSP. Class acts all around.
I'd suggest to anyone on this forum to attend one of these competitions if you can ( no need to compete ), just go to tap the wealth of knowledge and treat your ears to some stunning audio.
I'm a long time lurker on this forum, and it was great getting to meet some of the people who I've read on here and come to respect.
Great event.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

lowcel said:


> So many awesome cars in one place, I was in heaven. Steve W, congratulations on your amazing wins. It just doesn't get better than that. I really wanted to hear yours but every time I headed your direction your car was either occupied or you were out and about. I'm going to hear it one of these days.
> 
> I really need to start demoing more cars but between getting judged and giving demos myself I seem to stay pretty busy at shows.



Thanks Bruce
It was the same for me buddy. Didn't get to hear nearly as many cars as I wanted to- including yours.  sometimes that's the way it goes at big shows when you're being pulled in different directions or need to stay close by for judges coming.

Let's make a point to do that at finals.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pennyroyal said:


> I attended this event at the suggestion of my installer; and I sure am glad I did.
> Being my first mobile audio competition to attend, I was just there to listen and learn. Everyone I spoke with was extremely passionate about their systems and enthusiastic in showing and discussing their builds. Heck, I even mentioned to SkizeR that I had seen some of the work he had done on a Cayenne on a different forum; next thing I know he's grabbing his laptop and tweaking some settings in the parking lot of my Helix DSP. Class acts all around.
> I'd suggest to anyone on this forum to attend one of these competitions if you can ( no need to compete ), just go to tap the wealth of knowledge and treat your ears to some stunning audio.
> I'm a long time lurker on this forum, and it was great getting to meet some of the people who I've read on here and come to respect.
> ...


Was nice meeting you Ryan!


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

D34dl1fter said:


> Damn Bruce in this pic I think you caught me (blue car first row 4th car over ) changing someone else's neon lights errrrrr I mean changing mine  With your remote I will add
> 
> For everyone, what I mean is it seems that any little Chinese credit card remote made for changing neon lights will in fact change just about anyones...I forgot my remote in someone's garage that drives a transit van that won everything but will remain nameless :laugh: and Bruce allowed me to use his remote so I change mine to the blue you see in the other pic and not even 10 seconds later it changes teal and I'm like WTF  so I change it to blue again and 10 seconds later it goes purple so now I'm really confused so I realize I'm changing someone's lights around me and now I'm interested to see the range I get with it so I back away pushing the blue button a bunch of times and again its changing teal then purple then yellow then red when I get about 20 or so feet away it stops only to realize I just changed Bruce's lights....whoops...well at least it was his own remote..LOL
> 
> ...


So D34dl1fter you own the Blue Nissan with the AMT's in the a-pillar? Forgive me, I'm just putting 2 & 2 together of who's who. I'm the blue Subaru parked behind Josh.
Thanks for letting me listen to your system. Your stereo sounds incredible, so detailed. You've really spent a lot of time on this build. It was a pleasure to meet you.

Thanks again to everyone who made this event possible. The judges had a lot on their plate & they managed to get through all of it. I left with a better understanding of my system & where I need some work. Thanks again for to they guys who gave me a little seat time. I love hearing all the different systems & why people did what they did. A special thanks goes out to Nick who, like many others, he helped tweak my settings to really improve my sound, thanks Nick! To all the guys competing, you really brought your A game to this show which made it all that much better. Bruce, congrats on your big win, your system is sounding even cleaner then last year. Finally congrats to Steve on this huge victory. Sadly I didn't get a chance to audition, but I can believe that van sounded amazing.
Also if you haven't been to SVR, please do so if you can. Having it next to the casino allows you to enjoy the indoor venue, the hotel right there as well as several restaurants. Bruce, Joe & Charles, thanks for showing me this buffet, it was well worth it!
To the other DIYMA members, I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to meet all of you at SVR. I wish I had. Maybe another meet or SVR 2019!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> So D34dl1fter you own the Blue Nissan with the AMT's in the a-pillar?


what, you couldn't tell from those biceps? :laugh:

edit: holy ****, just noticed you got third in your (heavily populated) class. NICE!


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> what, you couldn't tell from those biceps? :laugh:
> 
> edit: holy ****, just noticed you got third in your (heavily populated) class. NICE!


Nick some people dont equate my screen name to spelling out deadlifter lol and I'll add that was more fitting back in the hay day


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

juiceweazel said:


> So D34dl1fter you own the Blue Nissan with the AMT's in the a-pillar? Forgive me, I'm just putting 2 & 2 together of who's who. I'm the blue Subaru parked behind Josh.
> Thanks for letting me listen to your system. Your stereo sounds incredible, so detailed. You've really spent a lot of time on this build. It was a pleasure to meet you.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who made this event possible. The judges had a lot on their plate & they managed to get through all of it. I left with a better understanding of my system & where I need some work. Thanks again for to they guys who gave me a little seat time. I love hearing all the different systems & why people did what they did. A special thanks goes out to Nick who, like many others, he helped tweak my settings to really improve my sound, thanks Nick! To all the guys competing, you really brought your A game to this show which made it all that much better. Bruce, congrats on your big win, your system is sounding even cleaner then last year. Finally congrats to Steve on this huge victory. Sadly I didn't get a chance to audition, but I can believe that van sounded amazing.
> ...


Yep that's me brother...was a pleasure meeting you...glad you enjoyed the event !


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> what, you couldn't tell from those biceps? :laugh:
> 
> edit: holy ****, just noticed you got third in your (heavily populated) class. NICE!


Ha ha, just figured it meant someone cracked a lifter in their engine. Guess that's the car guy in me.

And yes 3 with a lot of thanks to you. I think I have a potential contender for next year if I work at it. Do they have the 3x results posted? I only see 2x.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

It was a real fun time, I totally forgot that I have to be by my car as I was all over the place checking out and listening to some really good sounding cars, congrats to all the winners as this was a tight competition. I was calling myself a fool for taking time off from work and driving 7 hours but on my way back home I was already planning on being a serious competitor and attend every event.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

does anyone know why the 3x scores are not on the meca web site ?


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

audirsfaux said:


> does anyone know why the 3x scores are not on the meca web site ?


was on my phone yesterday and they were posted 

at work cant check from here unfortunately


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

audirsfaux said:


> does anyone know why the 3x scores are not on the meca web site ?


I see them just fine 

MECA Events


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

ok thanks for the link ryan


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The results are up, yes- but the points for the 3x event have not yet been updated. I will let Steve know just in case they aren't aware.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

D34dl1fter said:


> was on my phone yesterday and they were posted
> 
> at work cant check from here unfortunately


I'm surf blocked at work as well. Must be something in the websites' coding work doesn't like 
But yes I didn't see the 3x results up yet either, only the 2x.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ian, straight up dominating street class! and greg, i wish you pulled me aside and said "double check this".. that definitely could have been a second place


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> ian, straight up dominating street class! and greg, i wish you pulled me aside and said "double check this".. that definitely could have been a second place


thanks , i was hoping to do better in iasca however the judge i had scored me about 24 points under my average ....wtf


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

audirsfaux said:


> thanks , i was hoping to do better in iasca however the judge i had scored me about 24 points under my average ....wtf


thats the issue with iasca. with 1 judge it unfortunately makes things a gamble


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> thats the issue with iasca. with 1 judge it unfortunately makes things a gamble


But with MECA a single judge can skew an avg enough to make a difference. 

It doesn't matter which format you compete in as long as the judges are consistent across all cars they are judging. To me that's more important then the individual number.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

chefhow said:


> But with MECA a single judge can skew an avg enough to make a difference.
> 
> It doesn't matter which format you compete in as long as the judges are consistent across all cars they are judging. To me that's more important then the individual number.



indeed i agree, but when you car is judged all day by 5 different judges , and all 4 other scores are within a point or 2 of each other then 1 score tanks , it makes no sense


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

chefhow said:


> But with MECA a single judge can skew an avg enough to make a difference.
> 
> It doesn't matter which format you compete in as long as the judges are consistent across all cars they are judging. To me that's more important then the individual number.


i know. But an average of 3 isnt as deadly as a toss up on 1. were on the same page though. Thankfully from what i have seen, the meca judging for the 3x didnt have anyone scratching their heads


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

audirsfaux said:


> indeed i agree, but when you car is judged all day by 5 different judges , and all 4 other scores are within a point or 2 of each other then 1 score tanks , it makes no sense


definitely not defending anyone here but some people just score low so while it appears they are off compared to the other judges perhaps that 1 judge is staying on his low scoring track with all the cars...also people hear differently

at that show I had judges tell me my center was...left of center...center...and right of center....the right of center guys won me 20 bucks from nick


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

D34dl1fter said:


> at that show I had judges tell me my center was...left of center...center...and right of center....the right of center guys won me 20 bucks from nick


****. i forgot about that :laugh:


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

D34dl1fter said:


> definitely not defending anyone here but some people just score low so while it appears they are off compared to the other judges perhaps that 1 judge is staying on his low scoring track with all the cars...also people hear differently
> 
> at that show I had judges tell me my center was...left of center...center...and right of center....the right of center guys won me 20 bucks from nick


yeah i get it , my thinking is to go with the majority on this .. but what do i know . i also had my stage was all over comments , i still think the building was cursed , lol


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

audirsfaux said:


> yeah i get it , my thinking is to go with the majority on this .. but what do i know . i also had my stage was all over comments , *i still think the building was cursed *, lol


that venue definitely messed with peoples tunes, steve mentioned it from last year and attending this year I heard it for myself in my own car


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I think people put too much stock into the NUMBER they receive as a score and forget about the other competitors and the consistency of the judge themselves. As Josh said, some judges just don't score as high as others, a point here and there on an entire IASCA score sheet adds up quickly and before you know it that single judge is a dozen points lower then all the others, BUT they are consistent. Judges have ranges they are given based on certain criteria and what I may think is a 16 another judge may think is a 14, both may be acceptable but that 2 point spread adds up. 
On a MECA score sheet it only adds up to 100 total points but when you have .25 point increments to use its actually a 400 point score sheet so a 3 point spread is more like a 12 point spread. 
Look at the bigger picture across the entire score sheet. Were they consistent? Did the feedback match the score? Were other competitors scores lower then usual? Lots of factors, not defending just trying to explain from a judges perspective.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

chefhow said:


> I think people put too much stock into the NUMBER they receive as a score and forget about the other competitors and the consistency of the judge themselves. As Josh said, some judges just don't score as high as others, a point here and there on an entire IASCA score sheet adds up quickly and before you know it that single judge is a dozen points lower then all the others, BUT they are consistent. Judges have ranges they are given based on certain criteria and what I may think is a 16 another judge may think is a 14, both may be acceptable but that 2 point spread adds up.
> On a MECA score sheet it only adds up to 100 total points but when you have .25 point increments to use its actually a 400 point score sheet so a 3 point spread is more like a 12 point spread.
> Look at the bigger picture across the entire score sheet. Were they consistent? Did the feedback match the score? Were other competitors scores lower then usual? Lots of factors, not defending just trying to explain from a judges perspective.


i understand there are a lot of variables but lets say in iasca you have 10 score sheets all from different events , and they range from 198-215 in score and the score last weekend was a 165 ?. i guess i would need to see what the other people had on average , but yeah if that judge scores low then all the scores would show that trend however that was not the case this time .


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

audirsfaux said:


> i understand there are a lot of variables but lets say in iasca you have 10 score sheets all from different events , and they range from 198-215 in score and the score last weekend was a 165 ?. i guess i would need to see what the other people had on average , but yeah if that judge scores low then all the scores would show that trend however that was not the case this time .


1. Are those 10 events all judged but the same 2 judges or is it by different judges? 

2. What were the conditions of the venues? I heard from MANY competitors that there was some weird voodoo happening in the Harv and stages were skewed and freq responses were all over the place from day to day

3. Do you know who your judge was? Have they heard your car before? A lot of judges get comfortable in cars they have seen over and over again with little to know changes being made to them so they know what to expect. I'm not saying thats always the case but I know it happens. Seeing judges you dont know shakes things up for competitors and they are often left wonder who the hell let this guy/gal judge a car only to see that it comes down to familiarity of the car.

4. How many IASCA judges got into your car over the weekend? Over the past month? How many if any changes did you make for this show?


Again, just asking questions to help you figure out why your score may have been lower then your average


EDIT: I see that you had a 1st place and a 3rd place with a swing of 4 points. On a MECA scale 4 points isnt just 4 points which I explained earlier its actually more like 16 when you take into account that there are .25 points used not whole points. How is it possible that you went from 3rd to 1st with what i presume was the same judges just more of them.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> ian, straight up dominating street class! and greg, i wish you pulled me aside and said "double check this".. that definitely could have been a second place


So Ian, which car did you run? I want to know who dominated the street class with authority. I mean looking at the numbers, it wasn't even close. Congrats!

Nick, I didn't spend much time in my car Saturday. I just made sure there were no problems & then socialized. Wish I would've checked the image & also remembered to hit the charge button on my charger before it died, oops!
Both rookie mistakes. Next time I'll know. I was just there for fun & seeing what the car could do but seeing that it did well makes me want to get it tweaked for next year & hopefully do even better.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> So Ian, which car did you run? I want to know who dominated the street class with authority. I mean looking at the numbers, it wasn't even close. Congrats!
> 
> Nick, I didn't spend much time in my car Saturday. I just made sure there were no problems & then socialized. Wish I would've checked the image & also remembered to hit the charge button on my charger before it died, oops!
> Both rookie mistakes. Next time I'll know. I was just there for fun & seeing what the car could do but seeing that it did well makes me want to get it tweaked for next year & hopefully do even better.


this sexy beast.. its also why he won phat car


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> ****. i forgot about that :laugh:


I'm not sure what you want from me, I'm short, and I have a long torso.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ge_off_me said:


> I'm not sure what you want from me, I'm short, and I have a long torso.


you and tyrone cost me 20 dollars!! i'll be adding that to your install bill!


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> you and tyrone cost me 20 dollars!! i'll be adding that to your install bill!


****


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

chefhow said:


> 1. Are those 10 events all judged but the same 2 judges or is it by different judges?
> 
> 2. What were the conditions of the venues? I heard from MANY competitors that there was some weird voodoo happening in the Harv and stages were skewed and freq responses were all over the place from day to day
> 
> ...


ok i understand what your saying , i guess there were other forces at play ,lol ill just quit my bitchin and be happy with my standings . thanks


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

chefhow said:


> 1. Are those 10 events all judged but the same 2 judges or is it by different judges?
> 
> 2. What were the conditions of the venues? I heard from MANY competitors that there was some weird voodoo happening in the Harv and stages were skewed and freq responses were all over the place from day to day
> 
> ...


There was only one judge for the 2x event, and he was dedicated to that event only. The three judges for the 3x were not involved in the 2x at all.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Just curious how much time you guys spent seating your judges? My score from Geoff was about three points lower than usual and I blame it on how I seated him. Simple mistakes like this can make a big difference in your scores. 

I’m going to be driving another seven hours this weekend to see him again to work on getting him positioned correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lowcel said:


> Just curious how much time you guys spent seating your judges? My score from Geoff was about three points lower than usual and I blame it on how I seated him. Simple mistakes like this can make a big difference in your scores.
> 
> I’m going to be driving another seven hours this weekend to see him again to work on getting him positioned correctly.
> 
> ...


I think that was our issue as well

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> this sexy beast.. its also why he won phat car




That’s a hell of a lot sexier than the Phat Truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

lowcel said:


> Just curious how much time you guys spent seating your judges? My score from Geoff was about three points lower than usual and I blame it on how I seated him. Simple mistakes like this can make a big difference in your scores.
> 
> I’m going to be driving another seven hours this weekend to see him again to work on getting him positioned correctly.
> 
> ...


i made sure my judges were seated correctly , even to the point of putting a piece of painters tape on the pillar to align there ear , i said this is where your ear should be so adjust the seat to that point and i waited til it was lined up until i left the car , i was trying to cover what ever variables i could


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> this sexy beast.. its also why he won phat car


OMG, sweet ride! I have a real soft spot for Audis, just not the bank roll to repair them :laugh:


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

mrichard89 said:


> Anyone have any info on Mercury car audio? Never heard of them, but that's a good looking amp there.


Eddie DeJesus is the North American Distributor for Mercury. The amps in his car (2014 Hyundai Equus - Ultimate) are the mid-line for the brand. He has told me that the top line is outstanding although I have yet to look at them.

I was told that his car sounded MUCH better at SVR than it did at the HAT show last month. It is a beautiful install and Mercury is no slouch.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

audirsfaux said:


> i made sure my judges were seated correctly , even to the point of putting a piece of painters tape on the pillar to align there ear , i said this is where your ear should be so adjust the seat to that point and i waited til it was lined up until i left the car , i was trying to cover what ever variables i could


This is really splitting hairs for that last tenth of a point. I always said I'd never get that anal, but I see myself going that way if I wish to compete too :laugh: I just said, here, hop in & enjoy. Obviously it worked well for you. Maybe I need to rethink this positioning the judges thing as well


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> Eddie DeJesus is the North American Distributor for Mercury. The amps in his car (2014 Hyundai Equus - Ultimate) are the mid-line for the brand. He has told me that the top line is outstanding although I have yet to look at them.
> 
> I was told that his car sounded MUCH better at SVR than it did at the HAT show last month. It is a beautiful install and Mercury is no slouch.


I got a demo in the Equus and it sounded great, Eddie seemed like a nice guy to talk to as well. IIRC he said they were working on a demo truck to bring out as well. 



juiceweazel said:


> This is really splitting hairs for that last tenth of a point. I always said I'd never get that anal, but I see myself going that way if I wish to compete too :laugh: I just said, here, hop in & enjoy. Obviously it worked well for you. Maybe I need to rethink this positioning the judges thing as well


I kind of feel the same way, but at the same time, I think if competing you have to go to that level of detail. I know in my own car if I move my head forward just a couple inches, it screws things around enough that if a judge is not in that ideal spot I tuned for, I am shooting myself in the foot in a competition.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Related but unrelated comment that Ive been thinking about since the show.

After the show I was talking with Stan Frazier, Nick Scott and James Feltenberger who all judged the top 30 SQ round. 

Most do not know that these were some of the best IASCA judges from "back in the day". James in particular is a professional Trumpet player and conductor w a Masters in Music. 

I asked them how they liked being back judging and all agreed that cars today sound better. but the bigger point is that this has become a highly specialized hobby/sport.

Originally, you had to be very good at several things. Sound, Install, RTA and SPL. Any deficient area, needed to be made up somewhere else on the score sheet at having a chance to be on stage.
Also, originally--competitors could NOT make any changes between SQ, RTA and SPL. it all had to be done from the same setting....digital dsps, relay banks, seperate eqs all changed these rules..


But Today---the knowledge that even the novice rookie competitor typically comes in to a show with, is significantly higher than even 10 years ago. 
the ability to manipulate sound and even poor speaker locations via DSP makes getting a good sounding car pretty easy for most. 

There is becoming less and less separating the bottom from the top. Just looking at the top 30 scores and even several of the IASCA and MECA scores to see how tight the scores are a great illustration of this point. 

At the end of the day there are 2 big things----If you're someone who is happy with how their car sounds--fine, enjoy it regardless of a score or something someone says
But---This is also a competition. Its about trying to win and do well, those who care about the competition side will go through alot to earn a spot on the stage.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Damn, I never thought about seating the judges and that cost me 3rd place in my class cuz I got 3 points less from 1 judge because my stage was slightly to the left , I like the idea of marking where your ear should be as I already have a mark on the center of the windshield. I’ve already fixed everything that the judges commented on and can’t wait for the next show.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

lowcel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does anyone have any information or more pics on the black Chrysler 300 beside the Audi?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> lowcel said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...




ID horns and MB8. zapco Amps


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bigbubba said:


> Does anyone have any information or more pics on the black Chrysler 300 beside the Audi?


yeah its bills car i dont know if he is on here , why ?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

audirsfaux said:


> yeah its bills car i dont know if he is on here , why ?


I just bought a 300S 4 months ago and was curious what was done to his and how the install looked. I guess I can wait till Finals and see it there if he goes.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bigbubba said:


> I just bought a 300S 4 months ago and was curious what was done to his and how the install looked. I guess I can wait till Finals and see it there if he goes.


well from what i remember , he is running the stevens mini horns and 8 inch mid bass and a pair of dayton 15's ib , with zapco lx amps and 2 big ass stinger batt's in the trunk . nice install as well all hidden too


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

audirsfaux said:


> well from what i remember , he is running the stevens mini horns and 8 inch mid bass and a pair of dayton 15's ib , with zapco lx amps and 2 big ass stinger batt's in the trunk . nice install as well all hidden too


Thanks to you and Mic for the info. I really want to see it now but realized that I already have something scheduled for the same weekend as Finals. Need to decide which is more important now.


----------

